# Daily thread revival



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

And so it begins.
I'm going to copy and paste a link here daily of an old thread that may be of use.
I'll also bump the thread itself.
To keep this thread concise I'd ask people to comment on the linked thread and not here.
Hopefully together we can learn things that have fallen by the wayside.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Thread 1
Removing water spots from glass
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luke M said:


> And so it begins.
> I'm going to copy and paste a link here daily of an old thread that may be of use.
> I'll also bump the thread itself.
> To keep this thread concise I'd ask people to comment on the linked thread and not here.
> Hopefully together we can learn things that have fallen by the wayside.


Sounds good to me my man. :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice caliper and disc repaint from '09
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123186


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was stunning work, I could not mange that, glad my Calipers came already painted.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Luke - keep it up, never seen either of these posts in 9 months

good work that man :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Found a thorough write up on polishing scratched windscreens.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=95965


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Chrome polishing this time round.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190030


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

As I'm usually busy working on a Saturday, I'm putting this up Friday night instead.
A guide to rotary polishing
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=13655


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Sundays entry. De misting headlights. 
This one stands out for the mcguyver level of ingenuity.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94720


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

A very in depth write up of a full detail.
9 parts in all so be sure to click the link to the next one.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79070


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Do people still do this?
Never heard of this before and I'm intrigued if it's still a thing?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=8752


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Do people still do this?
> Never heard of this before and I'm intrigued if it's still a thing?
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=8752


Luke, absolutely! It's a very therapeutic way of spending an afternoon!
Spit and Polish explained here too...

Start @ post #124

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Why you should remove you wheel arch liners once in a while.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223022


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

What wax?
A fine retort by DaveKG 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212868


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Been busy for a wee while. Apologies.
A nice leather repair write up.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233787&page=3


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

This is what DW should be about.
Just a shame i can't bump this one as it's locked.
Worth a full read through but if you want the abbreviated version, page 1, 13, 19 and 35.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240172


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I remember reading that thread not long after I joined, what a legend!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

This guys does reflection shots well!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28921


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm making a comeback. 
Maybe not daily but here goes.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240661
Ps: A little thank you to a friend. Your encouragement was most gratifying:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luke M said:


> I'm making a comeback.
> Maybe not daily but here goes.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240661
> Ps: A little thank you to a friend. Your encouragement was most gratifying:thumb:


Very good thread Luke, well worth a revival. :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd do this too if I could.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66147


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Motorbike detailing
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305467&highlight=Honda+1000


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Polishing scratched glass
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=95965


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice thread Luke :thumb:

How about fishing up a good heavy oxidation restoration?
Preferably black


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> Nice thread Luke :thumb:
> 
> How about fishing up a good heavy oxidation restoration?
> Preferably black


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Oxidised paint then
White http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334801
Yellow
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=186345
Blue/green
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130876
Black/Grey
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266579
Green
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190215
Silver
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353030


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Polishing Paint protection film
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=179513


----------

